# How can you tell if a Shu Uemura Brush is authentic? Please Help



## pinki3 (Aug 25, 2007)

I've recently swapped for 2 shu uemura brushes. The 20 and 18R brush. The 18R brush obviously looks like a fake, the hairs are harsh and it sheds like crazy. Plus the 'MADE IN JAPAN:' sign has a colon after it. I'm not sure if that is right. But now I'm wondering if the 20 brush is authentic. Is there specific lengths that the ferrules are? How is the made in japan sign? If someone has a picture of an authentic 18R and 20 brush. Please post!


----------



## bintdaniel (Feb 28, 2011)

I 'd like to know too because we can find some cheaper brushes on websites but I fera they could be fake... Is Amazon safe from fakes? Thanks.


----------

